# Ravens Sorrow 2009



## hlmn (Aug 30, 2008)

Day and night images sorry for the link but there were way to many pics to swamp this forum with
Pictures by Lurkerz12 - Photobucket


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Looks great! I love everything! Your tombstones are fantastic!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I hope the TOTs take their time when they get to your house, because you have a lot of wonderful creatures in your set up to look at.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow! That's a great set-up you have. Very Nice.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Looking good. Putting a ghost in my cemetry is on the list for next year now. Good use of lights too.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great job, everything is looking very good.


----------



## hlmn (Aug 30, 2008)

Ok got some daylight video of the haunt today


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Very nice set-up!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Love it!


----------



## Anitafacelift (Jul 22, 2009)

Niiiice!!! Looks really spooky!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I think the Betelgeuse tombstone is my favorite.


----------



## hlmn (Aug 30, 2008)

*Ravens sorrow at night video 2009*

Ok here is my yard haunt everything is up and running as of now. Camera kinda sucks. Let me know what you think


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks really freaky! I love it!!!


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

Very cool.... Good job!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

that's some top notch props you got going on there! I LOVE the tricycle! Super cool.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Wow, one of the coolest haunts I've seen so far this year! Love the animation and lighting effects. EXCELLENT job!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

spooky! and did i see beetlejuice there? love it! and the vortex was awesome too!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I like the bike thingy and the green mist. How did you do the green mist?


----------



## hlmn (Aug 30, 2008)

Thank for the great compliments. 


DeathTouch said:


> I like the bike thingy and the green mist. How did you do the green mist?


This is a laser vortex here is a great how to from GOE 
http://www.garageofevilnetwork.com/profiles/blogs/laser-vortex-how-to


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

So much great stuff, but I have to say the trike is the kicker when it comes to just plain creepy.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You have a great setup. That tricycle is still one of my favorite creepy props.


----------



## SecondNightmare (Sep 8, 2009)

Wow, that's an awesome yard! Good luck getting tot's to your door . Very creepy!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

That is perfection!! Delciously spooky! I'm still drooling over the Victoria trike and footsteps! I wish I could see this haunt in person!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Tricycle = creepy. I love it!


----------



## Lovedove (Oct 20, 2009)

*lol* I have to say my fav. was Beetle Juice !!!


----------



## MildAvaholic (Aug 11, 2009)

Looks great hlmn!! Where in Utah are you?


----------



## hlmn (Aug 30, 2008)

MildAvaholic said:


> Looks great hlmn!! Where in Utah are you?


Lehi


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I like the beatlejuice and the guy with worms the best. Looks great!!!


----------



## Shaka (Jul 29, 2009)

Really like the dark ghost hanging above the porch. Great job on the automation. The Beatlejuice peeper looks good and have a nice slow smooth movement. Both gravebreakers move and look really good. 

What an cool large yard you have to work with!


----------

